

Tiny web app for sharing youtube moments with each other - genieyclo
http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/ak448/tiny_web_app_for_sharing_youtube_moments_with/

======
genieyclo
Direct link: <http://www.synchtube.com/>

